# anyone like the "alpine mrd-m605"



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

well im selling mines and it bumps! 
Alpine's MRD-M605 is a monster mono machine, ready to deliver the big watts to your subs. This powerful Class-D member of Alpine's V12 amplifier series delivers 400 watts rms of bass-bumping power to a 4-ohm load (600 watts rms at 2 ohms ) — an outstanding way to get the shake on with a sub or two!

The MRD-M605 features computerized digital controls that are second to none. Top-mounted Bass Engine digital controls allow a high level of fine-tuning, including a subsonic filter to remove inaudible, power-wasting ultra-low frequencies and Bass EQ, adjustable from 0-16 dB at 45 Hz.

You'll find a set of preamp outputs for routing signal to another amplifier for additional power. The extra-large wiring terminals will let your bass really hit, since heavy-gauge power and speaker wires let the power move more efficiently into and out of the amp. To keep the MRD-M605 running strong over the long haul, Alpine designed the amp for optimal internal air flow, including a built-in variable-speed cooling fan.

mono subwoofer car amplifier
400 watts x 1 at 4 ohms 800 watts (600 watts RMS x 1 at 2 ohms 1200 watts)
Class D design
internal, variable-speed cooling fan
Bass Engine® features:
low-pass digital filter, 30-200 Hz, with a selectable 12 or 24 dB/octave slope
selectable subsonic filter (off, 15Hz, or 30 Hz with 24 dB/octave slope)
Bass EQ (0-16 dB at 45 Hz)
top-mounted digital control center with cover
CEA-2006 compliant
optional remote level control
preamp inputs and outputs
extra-large terminals
fuse rating: 30A x 2
4-gauge power and ground leads recommended — wiring and hardware not included with amplifier
dimensions: 11-7/16"W x 2-7/16"H x 9"D

$80 shipped with orig. box and direstions and manuals ect.


































$80 shipped with orig. box and direstions and manuals ect.


----------



## bigred48 (Jul 17, 2009)

does the amp still work??? and ill give u 80 bucks shipped if it does


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigred48_@Jul 17 2009, 03:33 PM~14504431
> *does the amp still work??? and ill give u 80 bucks shipped if it does
> *


yea its still hooked up in my car!


----------

